# "D" is injured...healing fine!



## Southern by choice (Feb 4, 2014)

"D" was taken to the vet yesterday afternoon... in the am he was limping and not wanting to walk... by afternoon a lot of pain.
I examined foot, pads, toes, wrist, elbow....

Vet had to examine in the parking lot because a parvo dog had just come in... great...(Yeah after being around that I will be giving all 7 dogs another booster)...   anyway he has torn everything in his shoulder.  Had to happen overnight as the night before he was fine..next morning 7 am severe limping. 

He is on Rx drugs and "off duty" for the next week. He has been in the house but of course by the middle of the night he was panting and so hot. He is isolated in a lot behind the warehouse... no livestock or other LGD's just some rogue chickens.

He is in a great deal of pain. Poor dog.Of course when he was in the house it did not prevent him from reaching his head over the stove to grab a large biscuit... unbeknownst to us.... then he limped to the family room climbed up on the couch when suddenly he opened his mouth and out dropped the biscuit...so he could break it into morsels and eat it slowly, he is so weird... he chews his food in small bites! Biscuit crumbs and drool on the couch my DH and family cracking up because no one ever saw the biscuit ... he had it completely hidden in the big lug head mouth. What a spoiled brat! Of course we couldn't get mad because he is in so much pain... anything for "D"....
here he is in the Kitchen... you can see how his face looks so unhappy.
Left shoulder...


----------



## woodsie (Feb 4, 2014)

poor boy…wonder what he did to do such damage. Looks like he is milking you for all sorts of sympathy and extra attention, making the best of a bad situation. Praying he recovers fully for you and quick.


----------



## LoneOakGoats (Feb 5, 2014)

Oh no!  Hope he's back on patrol very quickly.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 5, 2014)

Hope he heals quickly!


----------



## GLENMAR (Feb 5, 2014)

Awwww. He's so beautiful. I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 5, 2014)

Hope he recovers quickly , I can see that his fur coat might be a bit much for the house!


----------



## Azriel (Feb 5, 2014)

Poor baby, he looks like he is really hurting. Hope he got some pain meds.


----------



## hilarie (Feb 5, 2014)

Poor guy! - is this a "tincture of time" kind of cure, or is he going to need some kind of intervention/surgery? 
Sending white light your way....


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 5, 2014)

Thank you all for the well wishes for "D". He is my baby!
He is staying mostly in the stall on hay... tonight he did get up and walk over to my daughter and did the roll over and rub my belly.
I am much happier when he is in the house but he just can't take the heat and the fact that he is nocturnal and thinks that in the middle of the night he should have my attention seeing how he is up.  I also have a bay buckling in a playpen and he thinks everytime he hears the buckling he needs to go check him. 
He seems to be better out in the stall.

He is on Meloxicam. (NSAID)

Hoping it heals well and he doesn't need surgery.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 5, 2014)

Hoping he recovers completely and quickly!!!!


----------



## elevan (Feb 6, 2014)

Aw, poor guy.  I pray for a speedy recovery that doesn't require surgical intervention.


----------



## promiseacres (Feb 6, 2014)

hope he is continueing to do well.


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 6, 2014)

My happiness and thoughts to you.

My Lola also comes in to escape the bitter cold, but warms up extremely fast and is right back out again. After two or three times she just goes and digs herself a hole and stays outside.  Loves the company, but she finds it hard.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 6, 2014)

This morning he seemed to be doing much better... wanted to jump up... grrr.... only a small limp. He of course needs to be off duty and isolated for the next 2-3 weeks. 1 week of close confinement and 2 weeks "rest"... yeah close confinement for a 140 lb pyr means he stays on my lap and 2 extra weeks of rest... right. He is actually doing quite well for being away from the goats and Callie.
Callie was a real butthead ( excuse the strong words) at first... she has settled down now and is not being so ridiculous.

*Thank you all for prayers and well wishes.*   
"D" is my baby love and although I love all the dogs here, he is my special boy.


----------



## Mike CHS (Feb 6, 2014)

It's good he is getting better quickly. Did you ever get any ideas about what happened to him?


----------



## Baymule (Feb 6, 2014)

Oh no Southern. My heart fell when I read the thread title. I hope he makes a full recovery and doesn't need surgery. He is so beautiful. Biscuit on the couch? I think I would've gone and got him another one.  I am glad that he seems better today.   As I type this, Paris is staring at me through the patio glass door with that "fixed stare" that plainly says I am to get up and go rub her tummy. Give D a tummy rub from me.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 6, 2014)

And hugs and kisses from me...as my daughter would say...give the dog love hygienic kisses...LOL


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 6, 2014)

> hygienic kisses



    

With "D"????  I have grown accustom to the drool ropes!


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 7, 2014)

I hope he makes a speedy and full recovery.  He is very special to all of us.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 7, 2014)

I hope he makes a quick recovery, he needs more babying and biscuits


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 10, 2014)

Well D seems to be doing great! Running jumping and being a general LOVE! Will be keeping him alone for a bit though as we are expecting ice/snow.... I am beginning to think that is how it happened... ice. 

Of course when we bring him to the house he will "play it up" ... he has always caught on to that idea.... oh I need attention... hmmmm I think I'll start limping.  Brat!


----------



## elevan (Feb 10, 2014)

It's funny how quickly animals can learn to "play" to our sympathies.  I'm glad he's feeling better.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 10, 2014)

So glad he is doing better!!!  I know he is your special love and he is beautiful!  But of course he knows how to ham it up...he's a smart boy!  Had a dog in Canada who was a big hairy guy and would see me and start shivering to death looking in the window...kids told me he only did that if I was looking, so hid and watched...yup...it was all for my benefit as he knew I'd bring him in...heated dog house and our dog allergies...I was a sucker and he knew it...LOL!


----------



## bcnewe2 (Feb 10, 2014)

OMD How did I miss this post! So sorry for D.  
Jesse had a similar injury last fall. It was rain and slick chicken poo that caused Jesse's injury. It has been forrrevvvver to heal. She'd feel better then I'd see her jumping in her lock down stall and then limp again.
My vet opted for no pain meds, as it was helping her to be to active. 
Really what helped us was our horrendous winter weather. She has been in the barn and very small area of the barn yard as the sheep aren't venturing out farther than that. So she is now limp free but I watch for reinjurie.
But warning, it took months.  Be careful and keep him from moving to much or you'll be nursing it for as long as we did.
He needed that biscuit for healing purposes!


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 10, 2014)

Oh @bcnewe2  I know that one well... when he was under a year he hurt his other shoulder by running and didn't see the crater Callie had dug.... took forever and was on again off again ..reinjured. UGH! This was the opposite shoulder. 

Yeah always careful about the meds cuz if they feel too good then they won't rest it. He was in real agony... we didn't keep him on long and did 1/2 dosage. 

Yep he did need those biscuits and 1/2 a ham and eggs and all the other goodies he's been getting. LOL Yep he is the most spoiled LGD ever and I wouldn't have it any other way! 

@bonbean01 - you know he puts on the show! BIG baby boy! Of course if I say "D" knock it off your ok he stops.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 10, 2014)

I am so glad that he is feeling better


----------



## bcnewe2 (Feb 11, 2014)

When you say D is a big baby....the vet told me the same about Jesse.  Said he's never seen such a big baby! If she hurts herself at all it is a big deal in her mind! Unless there's something that needs guarding, then she forgets totally!
These dogs!


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 14, 2016)

This is an old thread but I just had to resurrect it. How is the big lug doing? Could we have a recent pic to drool over please? 

When you described "D"s eating style my jaw kinda dropped... that is exactly the way Mel eats... even a tid-bit no larger than a quarter, he'll go lay down with it, try to break it into smaller pieces and drool a pile of foam, you'd think he'd eaten scrubbing bubbles!   He also has this one spot that he always goes to. I had the carpets shampooed and even when  I try to move him to a different spot he always comes back to that exact same spot to make his drool foam pile...  And the noise he makes as he's smacking those jaws while eating... Good gosh, you'd think he was chewing bubble gum... chomp..slurp..chomp..slurp..chomp..slurp...


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 14, 2016)

I will post some pics. I was going down memory lane the other day in my pic files. 

So hard to get good pics of the dogs back in the woods.. my phone camera is all I have and it is terrible in low light and I can't zoom without it looking horrible. But yes, I'll get some pics of my boy.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Sep 15, 2016)

pictures are good


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 15, 2016)

Sorry to give you something else to do SBC... I only reopened the thread because the pictures flashed on the BYH opening window... But yes, more pics are always good   And besides, you know most of us love your dogs as much as you do... OK, well ALMOST as much


----------

